# is one fx5 sufficient for a 125 gal. peacock/hap setup?



## chriswagner (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi all merry Christmas. I have a quick question aboutffiltration. Right now I'm running an extremely loud magnum 350 and 2 hobs on my 125 peacock/hap setup. They seem to be doing the job quite well, along with weekly water change. I'm looking to upgrade to (hopefully) one canister filter. Is one fluval fx5 gonna do the trick? Am I better off with two smaller canisters?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It may be enough filtration but that depends on your stocking plans. I think it will definitely be better than the Magnum 350 but I would still keep at least one of the HOB's depending on the brand/model.

You may also need more circulation in the tank depending on where you install the FX5 output nozzle. If this is a 72" long tank, I don't think it will provide enough water movement throughout the tank length, though you could do a DIY spraybar to accomplish this.

Any structure or rock formations may also deflect the filter output and need to be considered when choosing how to maintain a good water circulation in the tank.


----------



## chriswagner (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Deeda. I think that sounds like a plan, with the spray bar and keeping one of my hobs. It's just very cluttered right now with all the intakes as you can imagine. I have a powerhead at one end of the tank, mostly to jeep the waste from settling on the sand which would help the water flow I'm sure right? I'm still trying to figure out a way to hide that now  any other suggestions on what route I could go in the filtration department? I'm open to all suggestions, I am fairly new to Africans so I'm just trying to learn what's best for my fish!


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

What kind of HOBs are you running? You should definitely keep one running with the FX5. (There's an FX6 now btw. It's better. Just incase you haven't purchased yet.).


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I think you would be fine with the only the FX5 on a 125. But keeping a HOB won't hurt.

Definately go for 1 FX5 over 2 smaller units
.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

My thoughts..

Fx5 will be good, but add a hob filter for adding things like carbon (only when needed) or polishing floss. Hob is soo much easier to clean and service and the aquaclears you don't even need to shut em down to service. You don't have to run the hob full time if you find you don't need it, but nice to have handy.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

I'd say go with another HOT as well. I had an fx5 with an emperor 400 and 200. Granted, I'm a little anal about clear water, but I felt I noticed a difference when I swapped in an ac110 in the 200. It could be in my head, and I also added a hydor koralia circulator at the same time so that could have something to do with it. Just my 2 cents. And yeah, an hob is So much easier to swap media and change filter floss.

Also, having 2 filters is important, I think. Fx5s are awesome, we'll built filters, but as with all things, they do break on occasion. If (when) the fx5 needs a new part at some point down the line, you won't be scrambling.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Sorry that last one was written from my phone and is riddled with errors. I meant use an HOB along with the fx5. I do no filter floss in the fx5 song dot have to take it apart every week or 2 and just change out the floss is the HOB frequently.


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

i think both your posts are riddled with errors.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Yes, they are. Song dot = so I do not. I should probably stop posting from my phone it seems.


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

or jsut turn off auto prediction text in your options or whatever is causing that.


----------

